# Is Priority Mode "worth it"?



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Yours truly recently jumped into a new market in which Gryft (being grift like) promptly pushed Priority Mode on me.

I read through, and was liking what I was seeing, until I came to the "your rates on each ride will be lower"...I was like wait, what? Grfyt rates are already lower than FUber...then I'm suppose to accept something even lower? Their argument seems to be something like "you'll be getting more rides with Priority Mode , so don't worry about it", but I get stacked pings anyway because of the so-called driver shortage (and drivers prefer FUber) so this thing doesn't make financial sense to me.

Does anyone actually use Priority Mode? Is it worth it?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

#1husler said:


> "your rates on each ride will be lower".


And the daily wear & tear on your vehicle will be higher!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Yours truly recently jumped into a new market in which Gryft (being grift like) promptly pushed Priority Mode on me.
> 
> I read through, and was liking what I was seeing, until I came to the "your rates on each ride will be lower"...I was like wait, what? Grfyt rates are already lower than FUber...then I'm suppose to accept something even lower? Their argument seems to be something like "you'll be getting more rides with Priority Mode , so don't worry about it", but I get stacked pings anyway because of the so-called driver shortage (and drivers prefer FUber) so this thing doesn't make financial sense to me.
> 
> Does anyone actually use Priority Mode? Is it worth it?


I used it once. So the way it works, is it gives you first priority for the pax in your area. However, sometimes the requests are 8 -12 minutes away. So, you now lose on the 10% rate cut AND you also lose by thee increased gas and time to drive to the customer for pick up.

Basically, its a lose-lose situation.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Say no to Gryft Priority!!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> So, you now lose on the 10% rate


Do pax realize a 10% savings? or...Gryft helps themselves to it as a "priority mode" fee?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Do pax realize a 10% savings? or...Gryft helps themselves to it as a "priority mode" fee?


The 10% goes to Lyft. So, you are cutting your own throat on the already abysmal rates.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Do pax realize a 10% savings? or...Gryft helps themselves to it as a "priority mode" fee?


*Pretty sure it is the latter. Just like how primetime bonus no longer applies to driver but gets charged to pax.*


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The trick to rideshare is getting
more money for your work 
Not more work for less money...


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The trick to rideshare is getting
> more money for your work
> Not more work for less money...


Grfyt should re-name it "Ant Mode"...none of this makes any financial sense what so ever...does anyone (other than the ants) go for it this? Or just ants who get excited about being prioritized and honored to receive rides at 10% rate reduction? Its akin to a dish-washer being given more dishes (look buddy, at least you're busy, right?) for a lower wage...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Grfyt should re-name it "Ant Mode"...none of this makes any financial sense what so ever...does anyone (other than the ants) go for it this? Or just ants who get excited about being prioritized and honored to receive rides at 10% rate reduction? Its akin to a dish-washer being given more dishes (look buddy, at least you're busy, right?) for a lower wage...


Wait until September when the cheese stops. When you have waited 1 hour with no rides, you will flip "priority mode" on and gladly take your 10% pay cut for the opportunity to drive 12 minutes away to pick up Carl and bring him to the 7-11 three blocks from his home and back again.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Its akin to a dish-washer being given more dishes (look buddy, at least you're busy, right?) for a lower wage...


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Wait until September when the cheese stops. When you have waited 1 hour with no rides, you will flip "priority mode" on and gladly take your 10% pay cut for the opportunity to drive 12 minutes away to pick up Carl and bring him to the 7-11 three blocks from his home and back again.


Me? You're saying I will?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Me? You're saying I will?


Not necessarily you, but many ants will.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Me? You're saying I will?





Trafficat said:


> Not necessarily you, but many ants will.


Ill log off and get back to my W-2


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Grfyt should re-name it "Ant Mode"...none of this makes any financial sense what so ever...does anyone (other than the ants) go for it this? Or just ants who get excited about being prioritized and honored to receive rides at 10% rate reduction? Its akin to a dish-washer being given more dishes (look buddy, at least you're busy, right?) for a lower wage...


Ant mode or "Poverty mode" are good names for Priority mode.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Yours truly recently jumped into a new market in which Gryft (being grift like) promptly pushed Priority Mode on me.
> 
> I read through, and was liking what I was seeing, until I came to the "your rates on each ride will be lower"...I was like wait, what? Grfyt rates are already lower than FUber...then I'm suppose to accept something even lower? Their argument seems to be something like "you'll be getting more rides with Priority Mode , so don't worry about it", but I get stacked pings anyway because of the so-called driver shortage (and drivers prefer FUber) so this thing doesn't make financial sense to me.
> 
> Does anyone actually use Priority Mode? Is it worth it?


HARD PASS.

I will turn it only, only to quickly do the third ride in a $12-$18 streak, but otherwise, LYFT can rot in hell with this evil feature. EVERYONE loses in this except for LYFTs share holders. Passengers wait longer, as the driver is likely further away, driver takes a 10% pay cut.

Lengthy discussion when it was PILOTED in Toronto is here: "PRIORITY MODE" [LYFT]

CNET on this evil LYFT innovation: Lyft test program offers drivers more rides in exchange for 10% pay cut


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So how do we make sure it is turned off?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> So the way it works, is it gives you first priority for the pax in your area.


So, after all these years of getting gypped out of a ride you have accepted under the pretense that the pax gets a quicker pickeruper, Lyft is now willing to make the pax wait longer so that they can take a larger pie slice.

It's almost criminal.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Wait until September when the cheese stops. When you have waited 1 hour with no rides, you will flip "priority mode" on and gladly take your 10% pay cut for the opportunity to drive 12 minutes away to pick up Carl and bring him to the 7-11 three blocks from his home and back again.


You are really upset , some people get unemployment . Why do you hate these people so much ? Or maybe us just because you don’t? The “my freedom crowd” never turn down any money, no matter where it comes from but as soon as the ones that they think don’t deserve it get any help , start whining like a trap wolf .


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Do pax realize a 10% savings? or...Gryft helps themselves to it as a "priority mode" fee?


The passengers Get No Deal. In fact they pay extra to wait less. So Lyft collects money from both sides! I don't know about your Market but in our Market, the pay gets cut $0.10 a mile which puts us well below what the IRS gives us for a tax deduction. So we're basically paying Lyft to drive. No, it's not worth it


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> You are really upset , some people get unemployment . Why do you hate these people so much ? Or maybe us just because you don’t? The “my freedom crowd” never turn down any money, no matter where it comes from but as soon as the ones that they think don’t deserve it get any help , start whining like a trap wolf .


Where have I ever expressed disdain for people taking unemployment? Recognizing the fact that people are taking unemployment rather than working is simply stating fact. It is not passing a judgement against those people. 

I was eligible for unemployment, but I chose not to take it. Yet I have no harsh feelings against my own parents who did choose to take unemployment, nor do I have any harsh feelings against anyone who did take the unemployment. I just decided, that's not the way I wanted to do it.

I didn't turn down the stimulus checks they sent me, though. For starters, there was no way to refuse them. They sent them without asking. The only way to return them would be to go to the IRS website and make a "donation" to the federal government. And there's no way I'd want to do that. I don't agree with what the federal government does and would never pay money beyond the required taxes I have to pay to fund its immoral activities. I am in favor of abolishing the federal government. The money is better spent trying to help people the government persecutes by for instance, donating money to the NRA, rather than donating to some general fund that will probably pay to help the ATF and DEA persecute peaceful people.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Priority mode is kind of like being a scab and you are only screwing yourself.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

I’ve had priority in airports with Uber and even pre covid I’ve got like 3 priority rides from over 8k+ rides in total.

With Lyft it’s even worse.

Every one of their implementations is more psychological to make you feel special and keep you working with them.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Priority mode is kind of like being a scab and you are only screwing yourself.


Its scab-like "race to the bottom" approach...offering "priority" to any ant who agrees to accept 10% less than all other drivers, more or less undercutting the "competition"...I don't think its in all markets, so again...I was just curious about it when I jumped into a new market and Lyft immediately tried to hawk "Priority Mode" to me.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Its scab-like "race to the bottom" approach...offering "priority" to any ant who agrees to accept 10% less than all other drivers, more or less undercutting the "competition"...I don't think its in all markets, so again...I was just curious about it when I jumped into a new market and Lyft immediately tried to hawk "Priority Mode" to me.


It's been here in Toronto since September. If you are a regular LYFT driver who refuses to take a 10% pay cut, expect your # of pings to drop by 50-75%. Truly exploitive nonsense.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber's "lower rates mean higher earnings for our partners" turned out to be not just false, but also a lie.

This is Lyft's version of it with a spin.

Both of these garbage companies have a special department where they pay people to stay up nights thinking of ways to take more money from the drivers. When some one comes up with an idea, if senior management approves, it goes to the Propaganda Department to be spinned.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Both of these garbage companies have a special department where they pay people to stay up nights thinking of ways to take more money from the drivers. When some one comes up with an idea, if senior management approves, it goes to the Propaganda Department to be spinned.


Kafka or Orwell is required reading for this department.

Double-Speak, The Trial.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

#1husler said:


> *Is Priority Mode "worth it"?*


Some questions are so objectionable that they should never even be asked.

Please leave the forum immediately.


----------

